
About the future of Seafile - chrisper
https://seafile.de/en/about-the-future-of-seafile/
======
mankash666
SeaFile did originate in China though. The German corporation is benefiting
from millions of $ of R&D open sourced in China.

Disclaimer: I'm in no way associated with Seafile in China, but found it
worthy to point out the origin of (good) software coming out of a country
largely misunderstood as a low-quality cloning epicenter.

~~~
ysleepy
Reading up on it, I'm a bit disappointed they make it sound like the Seafile
Ltd is some aggressive fork.

They could have just said "We are ending close cooperation with upstream
because they move to fast/dont provide the stability we need as a service
provider using the platform"

------
tombrossman
From the article:

Over the last years working with Seafile Ltd. has proven more and more
difficult. Our cooperation now has reached a point where we can no longer in
good conscience develop a software together.

Our goal at Seafile GmbH is and has always been to provide a stable and
reliable product for our customers and the Open Source community. We have been
disagreeing for a long time with

\- the current development race,

\- erratic changes of public plans,

\- beta testing on paying customers,

\- removal of features without proper prior notification or migration plans
and

\- disrespect towards data privacy when it comes to German or European law.

(that last bit is surprising...)

------
anilgulecha
The reply from the other party is also worth reading.
[https://blogs.seafile.com/2016/07/22/statement-about-
stoppin...](https://blogs.seafile.com/2016/07/22/statement-about-stopping-
cooperation-with-seafile-gmbh/)

~~~
anilgulecha
To an outside observer, seafile.com comes out clearly as the parent project,
and the party that has been wronged.

------
finid
A clash of cultures.

